# Watts for a ten gallon?



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay today I bought 2 potted plants from petco and I was wondering if I have 25 watts on each side, if that is good enought for the plants. I also have a java fern and ive had it for about...2 weeks and it does not seem to be looking much better than when I got it. Should I try some plant fertilizer to see if that helps as well?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Are your bulbs full spectrum? Are they in the 5000 to 6700 kelvin range? if so you could grow anything in that kind of light. An algae free tank is the result of a BALANCE of light, nutrients, and CO2. With bright light, they are going to need more fert and co2. It is up to you , by trial and error to find the balance. A timer is good for making sure the light cycle remains constant.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

No its not full spectrum. But I do have one on hand if I do have to change :]


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

What plants did you buy?


----------

